
Ask HN: How to create an anonymous and resilient website or web API? - nopnopplspls
In 2015, what solutions do we have to create anonymous and resilient web services?<p>Same question for a static website.<p>Problems to solve:
- Domain name
- Hosting
- Content (text analysis, etc)
- Other?
======
DrRobinson
Maybe this could be something: "Privacy protected web solutions with Bitcoin
payment by default":
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10446387](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10446387)

You also have whoisguard to hide the domain registration information:
[http://www.whoisguard.com/](http://www.whoisguard.com/)

Another option would be to host it on Tor.

~~~
nopnopplspls
How do you host something like an API on Tor? How can you consume the API from
an application?

